# dont wanna be bad mouthin...but



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

second time in three years my buddy took his bow into the local Milan area mathews dealer.
second time he has had problems,
first time was a sight and rest,rest must have been installed by a blind man.or woman.
i talk to him tonight and he had a new string put on by them.told me everytime he shot it after that his peep would end up in a new place.arrow would be pointing all over.he didnt know what was going on.
ends up they busted a limb.hes lucky it didnt blow up on him.
but its O.K. its under warranty.in a week or so,oh yeah the new limbs will be black,not camo.
nice service two weeks before opener.

they just dont take the time.always in a hurry over there.
lost 1200 bucks worth of my new bow back in 06.because of that.
the guy on rawsonville got my money,still does.


----------



## HarleyDHawger (Nov 30, 2005)

I never really had enough money to pay people to do things for me thats why I learned to do most of the work myself. it's not that hard to do, A couple of simple things like re stringing the bow can be done with out a bow compresser with some 4x4 lag bolted together and a good wratchet binder, put a couple of groove on the top end deep and wide enought to hold the bow limbs. Poor people make due with the things at hand and we seem to get the job done. Putting in a peep sight is having a friend mark the string when you have the bow up and fully drawn and this is more accurate that just dropping the bow off and having it done.:help:


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

bigsablemike said:


> second time in three years my buddy took his bow into the local Milan area mathews dealer.
> second time he has had problems,
> first time was a sight and rest,rest must have been installed by a blind man.or woman.
> i talk to him tonight and he had a new string put on by them.told me everytime he shot it after that his peep would end up in a new place.arrow would be pointing all over.he didnt know what was going on.
> ...


No offense but rest and sights are two items that every archer should be doing themselves and not rely on a dealer to do em....

There other thing is the Identical thing happened to a buddy of mine. about a month ago at the_ local Mathews dealer in Milan _
He took his bow in to have a string and cable replaced
and a few days later gets a call that a limb broke and the same deal can't get the camo limbs so he had to settle for the black ones
Makes me think that someone new is doing the work and don't know how to press a bow....


----------



## abovee96 (Dec 24, 2007)

Not to stir the pot or anything, but maybe you guys should think about buying a better brand of bow. PSE comes to mind.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Yep...take it to a better shop.

By the way...PSE's are a little more suceptable to limb breakage due to errant pressing.


----------



## updeerhunter08 (Feb 10, 2008)

abovee96 said:


> Not to stir the pot or anything, but maybe you guys should think about buying a better brand of bow. PSE comes to mind.


I would like to agree witht this but.... My friend just bought a new bowmadness, within the first 50 shots the string started to fray bad at his string splitter. He brought it back into the shop and they said warranty would cover new strings, and that his bow was still shootable. Well, next night he's shooting and the stringsplitter flew out of his string leaving a cut and a welt on his forhead. Lucky it didn't get his eye.

So I don't know if it was the strings or the shop fault, but the shop said they have never had this happen before. So I will give PSE the benefit of the doubt on this one.


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

updeerhunter08 said:


> I would like to agree witht this but.... My friend just bought a new bowmadness, within the first 50 shots the string started to fray bad at his string splitter. He brought it back into the shop and they said warranty would cover new strings, and that his bow was still shootable. Well, next night he's shooting and the stringsplitter flew out of his string leaving a cut and a welt on his forhead. Lucky it didn't get his eye.
> 
> So I don't know if it was the strings or the shop fault, but the shop said they have never had this happen before. So I will give PSE the benefit of the doubt on this one.


 
I wouldnt give PSE the benefit of the doubt,what if it had hit his eye,what if it happens again.I would be on the horn with the folks at PSE to see if they have heard of this type of accident.What if by chance it is a defective bow


----------

